# whats ur favorite movie and whats the



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

headline tells you all..lets see your picks


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Favorite, Drunken Master 2
Least, Battlefield Earth


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Favourite : The God Father

Worst : Master of Disguise


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

actually God Father is among my favourite movies......there are just too many to mention.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

TOO MANY FAVS BUT SOME OF THEM- GOOD FELLAS,EXORCIST,SCARFACE,HARLE NIGHTS,FRIDAY,HELLRAISER,

WORSE-JEEPERS CREEPERS,GIRL 6, I HAVE BRAIN CRAMP CANT THINK OF ANYMORE


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

fav alot! but... i really like lord of the rings both of em

prolley worst movie ever... biker boyz that movie was so stupid never seen so many fake stunts in my life


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> fav alot! but... i really like lord of the rings both of em
> 
> prolley worst movie ever... biker boyz that movie was so stupid never seen so many fake stunts in my life


agreed LOTR 1 and LOTR The Two Towers are definetly in my top 10


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. too many good movies that I like. Bad ones are there too, but not worth remembering. But I can admitt, 4 feathers was a bore!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

faves 10things I hate about you pirates of the caribbean
worst jeepers creepers


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> faves 10things I hate about you pirates of the caribbean
> worst jeepers creepers


 SAD THING IS I WANNA SEE THE 2ND LOL IT WOULDVE BEEN ALOT BETTER IF THEY FRIGGIN EXPLAINED WHERE THE DAMN THING CAME FROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

too many "awesomes" and too many "crap" movies to single out, really


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the best movie outside a series...The Rock.

Worst tehre's too many to choose from


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> the best movie outside a series...The Rock.
> 
> Worst tehre's too many to choose from


 that movie kicked total ass


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

don't really have a absolute favorite, but jeepers creepers was a pretty terrible movie, I was pissed that I wasted time watching it.

Mark


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Fav's: Witness to the Mob, God Father I, II, III, Analyze This & That, The Last Don I&2, Donny Brasco, Gotti, Goodfellas, Mobsters.

Worst:The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There is so many awesome movies and so many horrible movies.. I like all the favortites mentioned so far and should probably give my love to the indiana jones series and the Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of personal favorites: Requiem for a Dream, Forrest Gump, Apocalypse Now, Once upon a time in America, Big Lebowski, and so on, and so on...

Worst movies: anything with Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren, J.C. van Damme (head shot for all three of them...







), and many, many more!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Requim for a dream is a strange movie... I was really into it.. but at the same time i wanted to throw the dvd out the window. It made me remember my favorite weird movies though.. defainately 28 Days Later and labyrnth


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Favs are all the jackass and cky films ever made. They're hilarious.








Worst would have to be master of disguise.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> There is so many awesome movies and so many horrible movies.. I like all the favortites mentioned so far and should probably give my love to the indiana jones series and the Empire Strikes Back.










empire strikes back is god!!!!!







The 2nd indiana jones was just "decent", the first and 3rd ones totally owned though


----------



## JDDbull (Aug 18, 2003)

THE GOONIES!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jdd you have to insert [/size]

that movie was cute, I saw it when I was only like 7 yrs old tho, cnat remember it all that well except the pirate skeletons scared me









i oughta watch it again


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fav: Big Lebowski, Rounders

Worst: Blair Witch (after everyone knew it was fake), O, The Hours


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Favorite: Gremlins

Worse: The Ring


----------



## JDDbull (Aug 18, 2003)

Adaptation sux ass too!! What the hell was with that movie- same chick from The Hours- both horrible movies


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

best- easy rider.

worst- sweet home alabama....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

best - Airplane

Worst - Titanic


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Best - Star Trek 6
Worst- Pearl Harbor. Hey I'm a history freak... Its riduculous!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Best - Star Trek 6
> Worst- Pearl Harbor. Hey I'm a history freak... Its riduculous!


 no Busey movies? down and out in Beverly hills?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Worst movies I've ever seen are The Titanic and Pearl Harbor. Best are Shawshank and The Hunt.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my _god_ pearl harbor was retarded








I've got to be about the only person on the planet who hasn't seen titanic :sad:

BTW Natt dont you think Gremlins 2 is better than the first one? That smart gremlin just totally kicked ass


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

GOod Im not alone...Jeepers Creepers is the worst movie ever!! The acting sux, the storyline sux and the movie pisses me off. As for best movie...there's just too many but Matrix, Jurassic Park, Terminator 2, and Blood Sport are among my favorites.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

worst: A.I., 2001 space odyssey, mothman profecies


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption, Midnight Run, Flight of the Navigator


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

favs- menace II society, scarface, full metal jacket, any sandra bullock ones

least favs- anything else


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

fav's: Matrix, Blade II, LOTR, Bad Boyz, Fargo, Pulp Fiction, Resvior Dogs, and American Pie.

Worst: anaconda, battle field Earth, The Island of Dr. Moreau, and pretty much any J-lo movie


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

fav- anything by the Coen brothers, Kevin Smith, or Quentin Terentino.
worst - the newer adam sandler movies, what happened to him since his glory days of billy madison and happy gilmore


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

happy gilmore was the sh*t!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Fave Movies: Grosse Point Blanke, Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail and Equilibrium (check out my avatar)...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> worst: 2001 space odyssey


 You're joking right? 2001 is one of the most brilliant films ever made! I mean come on, it was directed by god himself, Stanley Kubrick. Which brings me to the best film ever made, A Clockwork Orange.

The worst films are too numerous to list. Like 95% of all films made are f*cking worthless. Movies like XXX. The Fast and the Furious, Pearl Harbor, any cliched romantic comedy, movies that have elementary plot twists-and then are supposed to be great are a joke. A good movie is hard enough to come by, we don't need all these horrible distractions getting in the way.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

oOOoh now that you mentioned it, anaconda sux ass too. Its almost up there with jeepers creepers. But I think jeepers creepers is still the worst ever. Its bad enough to movie didnt really make sense and the acting sux, but it also has loads of scenes in which you wanna just smack the 2 main characters


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Tomb Raider 2, National Security--->>>SUXXX

LOTR is my fav. of all time...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

favorite-scarface,halloween,salton sea,godfather one and two....

wish i could get some of my life back-mandy moore movies,jason X,house of 1000 corpes,dracula dead and loving it.godfather three..yes that movie sucked.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

favorite: American Psycho

least: Crocodile Hunter: collision course


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you just have a beef with vin diesel


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

AH now that you mention it Jason X what f*cking horrible too the only cool thing in that movie was when he froze that girls face with liquid nitrogen and then smashed it into a table. Other than that it was a waste of an hour and a half


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you just have a beef with vin diesel


hey isn't that bobme???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> my _god_ pearl harbor was retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your not the only one. Ive never seen The Titanic at all.







I never did like Leonardo DiCaprio.

Ahh yes Gremlins 2...that was a great movie too!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

The Legend Of Speed
Cradle 2 The Grave
i like more but to much to list heh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i forgot to add AMERICAN HISTORY X..great film..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

vin diesel is gay... I hate all these gay ass actors that try to act tough these days.. its such a joke, im just going to go off venting.... The Hulk pissed me off because that actor was such a little scrawny dork. All these movies come out potraying some little piss-ant as being macho.. vin diesel is not big, sorry vin. Look at Conan for example, pefect movie which spared all the stupid dialogue and clever movie tricks... all arnold had to do was stand there and mutter a few choice words combined with almost cinematography and sound track.. DIE !


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> vin diesel is gay... I hate all these gay ass actors that try to act tough these days.. its such a joke, im just going to go off venting.... The Hulk pissed me off because that actor was such a little scrawny dork. All these movies come out potraying some little piss-ant as being macho.. vin diesel is not big, sorry vin. Look at Conan for example, pefect movie which spared all the stupid dialogue and clever movie tricks... all arnold had to do was stand there and mutter a few choice words combined with almost cinematography and sound track.. DIE !


 Yeah man, I totatlly agree. Diesel is Not big. If Any of us were paid what he is to stay in shape and had their own personal trainer then we could look like vin too. Now Arnold... there is a HUGE guy to respect.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I was really disapointed that some of the other great body builders didnt not get acting jobs they pursued... they used lee priests body to create the cgi for the hulk... yet he got no credit. Greg kovacks (most ridiculous guy alive) was in that horrible batman movie with arnold. Fortunately there is a new conan movie coming out with a very big front man..

BTW.. i will make vin my punk bitch.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> Worst movies: anything with Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren, J.C. van Damme (head shot for all three of them... ), and many, many more!


Hey judazz, dont talk sh*t on van damme! Bloodsport and kickboxer kicked ass!!!

Anyways, my favs would be office space, caddyshack, resevior dogs, half baked, dirty work, gi joe the movie, all the rocky movies, and almost all the kevin smith movies. Oh and also, filthy f*ckers : eating out with the girls, the wendy whoppers diaries #2, and anal ringmaster are up there too.

Worst: jungle to jungle, liar liar, puppetmaster, spy kids (just kidding, i never saw it) and caddyshack 2


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Probably the coolest part about Bloodsport is that it's a true story.

Spy Kids, Antonio is one lucky guy.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah i agree, frank dux was the only american ever to win the kumite (sp?) right?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> yeah i agree, frank dux was the only american ever to win the kumite (sp?) right?


 I think so, as of the movie's completion anyways. Been so long since I've seen it that I can't really remember.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> > Worst movies: anything with Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren, J.C. van Damme (head shot for all three of them... ), and many, many more!
> 
> 
> Hey judazz, dont talk sh*t on van damme! Bloodsport and kickboxer kicked ass!!!


Ummm, no....








He's frickin' Belgian - he is evil, cuz they share a border with the Dutch...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

LaZy said:


> The Legend Of Speed
> Cradle 2 The Grave
> i like more but to much to list heh


 If you like Jet Li's movies...i have a whole list of his movies that i'm sure you will enjoy


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I saw a crazy Jet Li movie that was dubbed or subtitled ( cant remember) Jet li was part of a young rebel army fighting against the dynasty. His best freind betrays him and yadayada... anybody know what movie that is? i want to buy it!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

just cuz hes belgian doesnt mean he cant beat chong li in the championship match of the kumite


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> I saw a crazy Jet Li movie that was dubbed or subtitled ( cant remember) Jet li was part of a young rebel army fighting against the dynasty. His best freind betrays him and yadayada... anybody know what movie that is? i want to buy it!


Twin Warriors

and BTW...I think Van Damme SUX....big time...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> just cuz hes belgian doesnt mean he cant beat chong li in the championship match of the kumite


True, but it also doesn't mean he can't do mankind a favor and just jump off a cliff...









Sorry dude, I just hate him, *I HATE HIM*, and there's no way I'd ever think different, even if he would kung-fu the shibby out of all bad-guys in the world...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

in his early martial arts movies like kickboxer I thought he was totally badass. Then he started appearing in all these retarded action flicks...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

retarded action flicks? sudden death was awesome!!! In fact, that will now be added to my favorite movies list.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

bdking i saw the same movie it was great. I forget the name also. Schwarzenagger used steroids to get big initially. He ain't that big now though, look at current pics.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> bdking i saw the same movie it was great. I forget the name also. Schwarzenagger used steroids to get big initially. He ain't that big now though, look at current pics.


 well he's 50 freakin years old now, of course he aint big...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kain said:


> ...but it also has loads of scenes in which you wanna just smack the 2 main characters


 that aint saying much, there's ALL KINDS of horror movies with that problem


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Hehehe I just said:
> 
> 
> > bdking i saw the same movie it was great. I forget the name also. Schwarzenagger used steroids to get big initially. He ain't that big now though, look at current pics.
> ...


 Relatively speaking maybe, dude's still pretty damn big. For T3 he was in almost identical shape to when he did T1, not too shabby for being over the hill. :smile:


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

he's pretty flabby, for T3 they prob used alot of makeup to make him look better.


----------

